# Wood Firmwares v1.29



## Another World (Apr 30, 2011)

*Wood Firmwares v1.29*
Update




For the next few releases I will post questions and answers from a very short interview with the Yellow Wood Goblin. The questions are simple, sometimes have 2-3 word answers, focus on the firmware itself, but also aim to provide a tiny bit of insight while asking what the Goblin’s favorite games/homebrews are.

Without further ado, our first question:

Q: Why did you take the source code offline?
A: Main reason: many cases of license violations.

Please feel free to discuss the firmware update as well as the interview in this news thread.



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> *Core:*
> • all games with intros re-dumped. intro related code removed.
> 
> *Compatibility:*
> ...






Wood R4 v1.29 Download 



Wood R4iDSN v1.29 Download



Wood R.P.G. v1.29 Download



Wood R4 as .NDS by Coolkill3r



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread 



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## basher11 (Apr 30, 2011)

once again YWG does the job!



Spoiler



but no pokemon typing fix


----------



## RoMee (Apr 30, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Q: Why did you take the source code offline?
> A: Main reason: many cases of license violations.


I'm glad he did it.
thanks for the update YWG


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 30, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> Without further ado, our first question:
> 
> Q: Why did you take the source code offline?
> A: Main reason: many cases of license violations.


Isn't that a license violation itself?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 30, 2011)

I hit refresh and was like


----------



## Rydian (Apr 30, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that's what he wants, I'm gonna' e-mail him and see if he's willing to give out the source individually.

If not we have a problem.  *A GPL license violation is copyright infringement*, so distribution of the Wood firmwares on GBAtemp is illegal if the sources are not _available_ (they don't have to be in google code or something, but there must be a way to get them).


EDIT: To clarify, this refers to releases without an available source.  Older versions that have available source can stay on GBAtemp/Filetrip.


----------



## trigao (Apr 30, 2011)

thank you ywg =) you're awesome


----------



## Snailface (Apr 30, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should we force the issue? He might then stop Wood updates altogether. 

I hope he can give out the source individually so everyone can be happy.


Spoiler



Thanks YW Goblin! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 30, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Should we force the issue? He might then stop Wood updates altogether.
> 
> I hope he can give out the source individually so everyone can be happy.
> 
> ...


I don't want to try to force him, which is why I've waited so long to e-mail him a request.  It certainly would be bad if we have to stop hosting Wood or if he stops it altogether, but as it is the source must be available.  I made sure to note him in the e-mail I just need to make sure it's available, I've got no plans to actually make anything of it myself.

The unfortunate thing is if he insists on keeping the source to himself, then we'd need to treat the recent wood releases like we do BIOS files and such... we can announce and talk about them, but no hosting or linking.  That's no fun, and the users won't like it (which is why I've waited weeks before taking action).


----------



## yifan_lu (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you! Wood r4 is the reason my old R4 is still in use. I hope the source issue is resolved soon.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 30, 2011)

I've been meaning to bring this up, last I used the Wood R4 firmware (1.28 I believe), I could not get the Union Room to work in Pokémon Black (J), a clean ROM.
The union room bug had been fixed in the (E/U) version but persists in the (J) version.

Anyhow, thanks as always for this fantastic firmware, the flashcart scene is indebted to your hard work.

Edit: Tested on 1.29, the (J) version still has the union room bug.
I think AKAIO 1.8.6a shares this problem too, although it works on my Supercard DSTwo just fine.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 30, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or I have a better idea. How about we just ignore it and let things be as they are. I would rather Wood be closed-sourced than no Wood at all.


----------



## Another World (Apr 30, 2011)

to be honest, i really don't care much about it. its just a firmware for a flash kit that is used to run illegal roms. its not like we are exploiting the next "linux." unless the gpl lawyers send me a letter i'm not removing any uploads nor am i going to stop uploading future releases to filetrip.

-another world


----------



## Rydian (Apr 30, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> to be honest, i really don't care much about it. its just a firmware for a flash kit that is used to run illegal roms. its not like we are exploiting the next "linux." unless the gpl lawyers send me a letter i'm not removing any uploads nor am i going to stop uploading future releases to filetrip.
> 
> -another world


So as head of mag staff your official decision is to ignore copyright laws?  If it's determined that we're okay to put it here, then we should also be okay to put BIOS dumps, and things such as the cracked versions of AKAIO...


----------



## RoMee (Apr 30, 2011)

looks like the end of wood might start here if people's gonna push this issue.

I say let it go


----------



## Rydian (Apr 30, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> looks like the end of wood might start here if people's gonna push this issue.
> 
> I say let it go


I'll readily admit I'm the most vocal, but I'm not the only one.  We have had people signing up here just to ask for the source since they know it's GPL'd.

This is the GPL, it's a legally-recognized license, shit is serious now, people sue over GPL violations all the time and _you don't have to be the copyright holder to do it_.

Yes the chance of getting sued is very minor, but so is the chance of getting sued for hosting the GBA BIOS, Nintendo WADs, and other such things, but they're still against the rules here because it's illegal.

If this was not GPL'd I'd be on the "Suck it up, if you want a better menu for your cart code it yourself like YWG did" side, but *this is actually a legal concern for the site*.

As magazine staff I'm not going to risk it.


----------



## trigao (Apr 30, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> looks like the end of wood might start here if people's gonna push this issue.
> 
> I say let it go




yes... -.-'.... come on guys... like a gay little cat boy said "I would rather Wood be closed-sourced than no Wood at all"


----------



## Rydian (Apr 30, 2011)

trigao said:
			
		

> yes... -.-'.... come on guys... like a gay little cat boy said "I would rather Wood be closed-sourced than no Wood at all"


I would too, but _Wood is not closed-source_ and it cannot be made closed-source due to the terms of the GPL, which is the issue.


----------



## pilladoll (Apr 30, 2011)

Yay! Happy Bday to me!!!!!
.
.
.
.
Oh, wait. This is not my gift. Well...... THANK YOU AGAIN, YELLOW WOOD GOBLIN!!!!! (You made my day with this release)


----------



## breaktemp (Apr 30, 2011)

sweet...we got an new update !!  

* so is the pokemon wireless union room fixed now...for wood R4 ?? *

i've tried the pokemon black & white J E & U versions

* clean & patched ones *

and i still get a black screen  >_


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 30, 2011)

breaktemp said:
			
		

> sweet...we got an new update !!
> 
> * so is the pokemon wireless union room fixed now...for wood R4 ?? *
> 
> ...


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 30, 2011)

breaktemp said:
			
		

> sweet...we got an new update !!
> 
> * so is the pokemon wireless union room fixed now...for wood R4 ?? *
> 
> ...


----------



## breaktemp (Apr 30, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> breaktemp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sweenish (Apr 30, 2011)

i'm just sad that i don't get to experience wood on the m3, since ywg still hasn't shared the source with gabaroos.

i'm on rydian's side of this issue, though. you can't start making exceptions now.


----------



## Snailface (Apr 30, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> trigao said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope this can bring an end to the argument. 







http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-faq.html#DeveloperViolate


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 30, 2011)

trigao said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While that is 100% true, it does not apply since it's not YWGs base code.


----------



## TheLostSabre (Apr 30, 2011)

From what I understand from post before mine is that since ywg's Wood is based from AceKard RPG's source code, he must keep it open source as a result? Even if people using Wood's source code doesn't credit ywg? 

Sounds pretty complicated.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 30, 2011)

The_Lost_Sabre said:
			
		

> From what I understand from post before mine is that since ywg's Wood is based from AceKard RPG's source code, he must keep it open source as a result? Even if people using Wood's source code doesn't credit ywg?
> 
> Sounds pretty complicated.


Correct.

People distributing modified Wood without source code = GPL violation (bad)
YWG closing the source to Wood or making it unavailable = GPL violation (bad)
YWG closing the source to Wood or making it unavailable because of people distributing modified Wood without source code = hypocritical GPL violation (worse)


----------



## DiziDeals (Apr 30, 2011)

should there be a link for a 1.29 wood for r4ids.cn cards? 
Only see r4idsn.cn link


----------



## Snailface (Apr 30, 2011)

DiziDeals said:
			
		

> should there be a link for a 1.29 wood for r4ids.cn cards?
> Only see r4idsn.cn link


It takes up to 24 hours to post. Just keep checking Filetrip, it'll come.


----------



## DiziDeals (Apr 30, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> DiziDeals said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thank you for the swift reply


----------



## paced98 (Apr 30, 2011)

finally, it fixed a problem thanks


----------



## Normmatt (Apr 30, 2011)

The base AKRPG code was released to the public domain which means people could do what ever they like to it even relicense it. YWG has done nothing wrong regarding the GPL except possibly removing the older versions sources.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 30, 2011)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> The base AKRPG code was released to the public domain which means people could do what ever they like to it even relicense it. YWG has done nothing wrong regarding the GPL except possibly removing the older versions sources.



Ah. Ok. Thanks for clearing that up. I hope people will stop making a fuss now lol.


----------



## TheLostSabre (Apr 30, 2011)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> The base AKRPG code was released to the public domain which means people could do what ever they like to it even relicense it. YWG has done nothing wrong regarding the GPL except possibly removing the older versions sources.



That I didn't know about. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for clearing that up Normmatt.


----------



## Snailface (Apr 30, 2011)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> The base AKRPG code was released to the public domain which means people could do what ever they like to it even relicense it. YWG has done nothing wrong regarding the GPL except possibly removing the older versions sources.


Ok, assuming the YWG GPL'ed the public-domain AKRGP derived WOOD firmware under his own name as the developer, he should be in the clear to remove the source code based on this:






Hopefully, he's totally in the clear now.


----------



## Another World (Apr 30, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my staff postion has nothing to do with this opinion. lets be honest, who is going to sue over this? the guy who wants to port the DSTT Wood? let us remember that we are talking about a firmware for a flash kit, its not the bios of a multi-national corporations video game system. in regards to cracked versions of akaio, they are discouraged because they may cause harm to your ak2i (bootloader issues, old ap overwriting the boot loader, etc), not because they are cracked. you really can't put it in the same group just to say its violating the gpl rules. i'm not even sure its a violation because he started it, and i will admit i don't read the rules down to the last line, but my stand is that i'm not changing what i'm doing until their lawyers send me a physical letter telling me to take down the old files and stop hosting new ones. by that time i'm sure the goblin will just put the source back online. also at this point this is all speculation because if we asked i'm sure he would give the source. 

according to the screen capture snailface posted he is within his rights because he came first and others who ported his code were the ones were voilated the gpl. is that not correct?

-another world


----------



## plasma (Apr 30, 2011)

NOOO!!! no Typing DS Fix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was waitin for this...well Thanks anyway YWG


----------



## mybluered (Apr 30, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you think it 's unfair?
The people who made wood dstt never released his source and you speak nothing about it.
Y.W.G tried his best to update the wood normally for free.
It's not his responsibility to to it.
What he has done bring us so much happy.
Besides, from the point view of the law, the flashcard is illegal itself.
Now, let's throw it away.
Then , it's really useless for us to talk about this issue.


----------



## sweenish (Apr 30, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gabaroos has asked. he was told he would have access so he could continue to release woodm3, but nothing has come of it.


----------



## Another World (Apr 30, 2011)

i'm still curious to discuss the screen capture snailface posted. according to that the faq says he is within his rights and is under no obligation to release the source since its his gpl license. but has lost "moral standing" by pulling the source code and not giving to to those who may or may not have asked for it.

-another world


----------



## ywg (Apr 30, 2011)

1. To people who says, that wood violate something. Whose rights specifically is violated? Without answer to this question further discussion is meaningles.
2. Why you all claim me with violation then it does not happens, but not claim all other teams? The most of them (if not all) use parts of wood source code. For example WarioWare - D.I.Y. fix. I don't sure for all flashcarts, but several ones I was checked use my code. Another example: Castlevania - Portrait of Ruin. At least supercard and cyclo use my fix. And finally in last half-year many new flash-kits appears that use a little visually modified wood. Of course without any source code released.

So there is strange situation. There is many violation of my rights, but nobody cares about this, instead claiming me that I violate somebody rights. Who this is Somebody? I want see him.

My opinion that all this claims to me goes from "new flash-kits owners". They loose free source to making moneys and now make war against me. I hope that GBATemp stuff will reasonable and don't succumb to provocation.

3. About pokemon typing game — be patient.
4. Union room and pockemon black japanize — the rom is bad dump. There is a trash instead of some piece of code. So game crashes.


----------



## gbatempfan1 (Apr 30, 2011)

Why exactly is Wood not on the Ak2i?  The only reasons I heard was because it is open source and because of akaio's license agreement.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 30, 2011)

true that ppl took yer fixes but why is he doing so (ywg)? Isnt he doing so to help others and have them enjoy the games?  If they take your fixes and modify it to help even more ppl then whats the harm? WE respect his work on wood but to take it soo seriously seems like he is taking money which ofcourse he is not doing so.

Oh noticed u posted so what do u say? is it about fame and justice or about just bringing together a gaming community and having fun.


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 30, 2011)

Yay for another update!
Thanks!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 30, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Here's the problem...
> To the best of my knowledge, Wood is based off the AceKard RPG's source code. If the previous statement is true, then YWG has no right to make it closed source since it is not his code. No one denies that he's done a HELL of a lot of work on it, but the base is someone else' code.
> How about we complain about AKAIO or EOS well we are at it since both of those use the same code and are closed-sourced.
> As I said just last night
> QUOTE(A Gay Little Catboy @ Apr 29 2011, 10:49 PM) Or I have a better idea. How about we just ignore it and let things be as they are. I would rather Wood be closed-sourced than no Wood at all.


We should just leave well enough alone. We have Wood, it updates regularly, life is good that way.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 30, 2011)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> The base AKRPG code was released to the public domain which means people could do what ever they like to it even relicense it. YWG has done nothing wrong regarding the GPL except possibly removing the older versions sources.



Well... let's just repost this here to remind people. The last time Normmatt posted insight people forgot and it drowned in the flood of Pokenoobs posts.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 30, 2011)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> The base AKRPG code was released to the public domain which means people could do what ever they like to it even relicense it.Yeah somebody PMed me about this, but the only source I know that's actually GPL'd is Wood.  Whatever the other sources are is up to their authors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have contact info for people doing ports of Wood without the sources, post it on GBAtemp asking people not to use it until the author gives source, and for people to send in requests for the source.  People like Wood, people like you, and I think they'd be willing to do that for you.  I don't want to make you mad or force you, which is why I've waited weeks before confronting you, but this is a concern for the site, and as mag staff it's my duty to make sure that reported news is safe for the site.


----------



## Bunie (Apr 30, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what i was thinking. With that..GL thing...AK made the source open and put that lisence on there that it must remain open.

EDIT: Just read Rydians post. The source was released so that anyone could do what they needed with it, so long as it remains open.
And yet people get so mad when its ported to other cards such as the DSTT. "terrible" flash carts don't have to be terrible. The R4 showed us this. The R4 was a Peice of Crap with YSMenu untill YWG Came along. the DSTT and the R4 where no different untill this. And yet alot of you cry when someone puts it on a different card?

Srsly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 give us the Code and lets make a universal firmware! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So the guy who paid 50$ for his card and then support left him behind, Can play the same games as the guy who paid $5. I Have an R4 (Thanks to Luke_c) but i would much rather have this on my DSTT as it supports SDHC.


----------



## Snailface (Apr 30, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> -snip-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*YWG is not violating the GPL.*






I'm tired of re-posting this.


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 30, 2011)

Bunie said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, isn't that what this community is all about? Helping each other?


----------



## RoMee (Apr 30, 2011)

man, now the dstt people are here, I've seen what you guys did to retro, leave YWG alone.
you guys already have a universal firmware.


----------



## Coto (Apr 30, 2011)

WOODR4 IS A FAVOR

-

WOODR4 IS A FAVOR


-

WOODR4 IS A FAVOR


Both normatt & WYG are smart enough to do not take words from whining kids, which can´t even design proper kernels for their cards, i`m 101% sure about that.


----------



## Bunie (Apr 30, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be true, IF HE CREATED WOOD! Wood is a branch from AK. and he is bound by the AK Code to keep it open.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 30, 2011)

Bunie said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then tell that to the AKAIO team or maybe the Supercard team because they too are using the same code and keep it closed


----------



## Snailface (Apr 30, 2011)

Bunie said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The source code of AKRPG is Public Domain, not GPL as stated by Normmatt himself in a previous post. That means the ywg is free to take it and call it his own as if it was a sofa left on a street corner.* No GPL restrictions apply to the ywg because he is legally the developer of Wood under the GPL license.*


----------



## Another World (Apr 30, 2011)

Bunie said:
			
		

> That would be true, IF HE CREATED WOOD! Wood is a branch from AK. and he is bound by the AK Code to keep it open.



from how i understood it the RPG sources were put online so anyone could use them, under no license. the way you guys are looking it is that he is under a moral obligation. i'll contact acekard and see if they will shed some light on the rpg sources.

@rydian: he used code that was under no license, licensed it, but is the license holder so from what the gpl faq says he violated nothing. i don't understand how you compare a firmware for a flash kit to a rom that sold 50,000+ copies on a cart. are you just saying because they are both "licensed" that we should pay attention?

i only avoid certain piracy issues on here because its the rules of the site. i can not group roms with his firmware, it just doesn't make sense to me and they are not even in the same ballpark. this whole site is a grey area, we walk a fine line. i don't see a gpl issue with wood being an "issue" at all. unless someone reading this thread or who wants to port wood pushes the issue. at which point i think they won't win because it doesn't appear he did anything wrong. 

i'd welcome a constructive review of the gpl license to better explain this situation to all. 

-another world


----------



## Rydian (Apr 30, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> I'm tired of re-posting this.I addressed that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm only concerned with what's being posted on the site.

I pirate shit, too.
Yeah I've got some PC games, but I've also pirated a few.
Yeah I've got a collection of GBA games, but I've probably pirated as many as I've bought.
Yeah I've got some DS games, but I know I've pirated at least 50% more than I've bought.

However I'm not concerned with that, I'm only concerned with what's on the site, according to the site's rules (as is my job being staff).


----------



## z.g (Apr 30, 2011)

here is original ak license:


Spoiler



/*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Copyright Â 2007 Acekard, www.acekard.com

Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a copy
of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"), to deal
in the Software without restriction, including without limitation the rights
to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense, and/or sell
copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the Software is
furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in
all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR
IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,
FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT. IN NO EVENT SHALL THE
AUTHORS OR COPYRIGHT HOLDERS BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER
LIABILITY, WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM,
OUT OF OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN
THE SOFTWARE.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/


it is not gpl. read this carefully.
I think you all here including Another World and Rydian do a wrong thing here.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 30, 2011)

z.g said:
			
		

> here is original ak license:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I know it's not GPL'd, whatever the authors want to do with it is their own business.

My concern is Wood and the GPL.

I am not concerned about AKAIO or R.P.G., *I am not one of the people asking for their sources*.


----------



## Schicksalsheld (Apr 30, 2011)

This is the old Licence of the AKRPG and its not GPL:

/*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Copyright Â 2007 Acekard, www.acekard.com

Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a copy
of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"), to deal
in the Software without restriction, including without limitation the rights
to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense, and/or sell
copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the Software is
furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in
all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR
IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,
FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT. IN NO EVENT SHALL THE
AUTHORS OR COPYRIGHT HOLDERS BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER
LIABILITY, WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM,
OUT OF OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN
THE SOFTWARE.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
It's MIT Licence not Public Domain


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 30, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> *I am not one of the people asking for their sources*.


Then why can't you let this end? He isn't violating anything nor do I think the GPL is going to go bust down his door. Why can't we just leave well enough alone? Why most people keep pushing this issue, leave it alone and be happy we even have R4 Wood, be happy YWG is taking time out of his life to update for us, be happy someone is honestly doing something. Just let things go already


----------



## z.g (Apr 30, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> My concern is Wood and the GPL.


as author ywg is not under gpl. what is wrong for you?


----------



## Rydian (Apr 30, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have already posted the issue multiple times.

Go back and read the thread, please.


----------



## z.g (Apr 30, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I have already posted the issue multiple times.


your issue is myth. gpl regulate relations between developer and 3rd parties, and dont has any influence to developer itself. so wood binaries at filetrip is ywg property and gbatemp can violate only his rights but not gpl.


----------



## Snailface (Apr 30, 2011)

z.g said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Rydian is trying to say is that ywg is not in the wrong, GBAtemp is for hosting Wood. But in the GPL documentation, it states that only the developer of the GPL'ed software has a right to claim a Violation of the GPL license. Since the Goblin obviously doesn't mind his files being posted on Temp and filetrip, I consider this possible violation a non-issue. Its only a Violation if the Goblin makes it so. It's _his_ license to assert if _he_ wants to.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 30, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> z.g said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where in the GPL does it say that?  I've seen it in other places, but not the license itself.

Speaking of which, it seems the GPL license text isn't being distributed with wood, now that I look... which is another requirement not being met.

I don't agree with hosting materials that are technically a copyright violation just because we think nobody's going to take action.  That's the same excuse "abandonware" sites use, but that's certainly not allowed here.

If it can be proven that it's not a violation, I'll drop it... however distributing the binaries of a GPL'd program when no access to the source is allowed is a clear violation of the GPL.


----------



## z.g (Apr 30, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I'll drop it... however distributing the binaries of a GPL'd program when no access to the source is allowed is a clear violation of the GPL.


once again. wood r4/wood r.p.g. & wood r4i hosted at filetrip is not binaries of gpl program.


----------



## MaxNuker (Apr 30, 2011)

let me see this... and CORRECT ME if im wrong:

i dont know if im correct but i think that any program GPL'd needs to be released with the source so that others can change it acordingly to what they need, and if they want to release their modified version, have to supply the source too right? but how can we make our own versions without the source? if he isnt releasing the source as according to what GPL says... it isnt really a GPL'd license is it? >.


----------



## Bunie (Apr 30, 2011)

Why do i sense so much anger here lol. Why would YWG release the code to begin with if he didn't want people to have their way with it? Releasing it but not expecting people to make use of it? as soon as they do he closes it.

The R4 is a piece of sh*t just as the TT is. they are practically identical. for pretty much any purpose they ARE identical. some guy ports RPG to R4, names it Wood, and praise is received
someone else ports Wood to TT and he gets violent outrage? What gives? Its an excellent piece of firmware with great support, compatibility, and a bright future. why shouldn't everyone have it?

Wood is used for Piracy. You can say whatever you want to say its used for, but we update it to counter Anti-piracy. but when someone takes his code (That, he gave out, by the way) and uses it, everyone is outraged. Why steal from others and not expect others to steal from you? (But again, was given out, not stolen.)Wood running on both the R4 and the TT shows that it is compatible with ANY card.

I think your all upset about it because you all payed 40$ for your card and we paid 10$ and we have the same compatibility. That's my take on all this.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 30, 2011)

z.g said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You never said that before.

The notices about the GPL are gone, but the GPL states that derivatives must all be GPL'd, and earlier Wood versions were clearly GPL'd, so the current versions must be, too.

I'm certain that if YWG had re-written Wood so that it was not a derivative work he would have simply said that, as it would have avoided all this.


----------



## Minox (Apr 30, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> z.g said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As the author of Wood R4/RPG which in itself is not based on GPL code ywg has the right re-license or even remove a former license from his work. Now he can not prevent forks from the source that he gave out previously, but he is under no obligation to provide the new source for it as it would appear that he does not use the GPL license for his work any more.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 30, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3619476:date=Apr 30 2011, 09:36 AM:name=A Gay Little Catboy)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(A Gay Little Catboy @ Apr 30 2011, 09:36 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3619476"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3618988:date=Apr 30 2011, 01:31 AM:name=twiztidsinz)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(twiztidsinz @ Apr 30 2011, 01:31 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3618988"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Here's the problem...
To the best of my knowledge, Wood is based off the AceKard RPG's source code. If the previous statement is true, then YWG has no right to make it closed source since it is not his code. No one denies that he's done a HELL of a lot of work on it, but the base is someone else' code.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
How about we complain about AKAIO or EOS well we are at it since both of those use the same code and are closed-sourced.
As I said just last night
<!--quoteo(post=3618818:date=Apr 29 2011, 10:49 PM:name=A Gay Little Catboy)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(A Gay Little Catboy @ Apr 29 2011, 10:49 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3618818"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Or I have a better idea. How about we just ignore it and let things be as they are. I would rather Wood be closed-sourced than no Wood at all.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
We should just leave well enough alone. We have Wood, it updates regularly, life is good that way.
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Because neither the official AceKard2 or AKAIO code was EVER opensource.
While the AceKard2 code and AceKard R.P.G code might share the same source, they are two different entities. One of them is closed source, the other was made open source.



<!--quoteo(post=3620091:date=Apr 30 2011, 05:24 PM:name=z.g)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(z.g @ Apr 30 2011, 05:24 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3620091"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3620075:date=May 1 2011, 12:11 AM:name=Rydian)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Rydian @ May 1 2011, 12:11 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3620075"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->I'll drop it... however distributing the binaries of a GPL'd program when no access to the source is allowed is a clear violation of the GPL.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->once again. wood r4/wood r.p.g. & wood r4i hosted at filetrip is not binaries of gpl program.
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Except that Wood is distributed under the GPL.


Spoiler



<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂGNU GENERAL PUBLIC LICENSE
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Version 3, 29 June 2007

Copyright (C) 2007 Free Software Foundation, Inc. <http://fsf.org/>
Everyone is permitted to copy and distribute verbatim copies
of this license document, but changing it is not allowed.

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂPreamble

ÂÂThe GNU General Public License is a free, copyleft license for
software and other kinds of works.

ÂÂThe licenses for most software and other practical works are designed
to take away your freedom to share and change the works.ÂÂBy contrast,
the GNU General Public License is intended to guarantee your freedom to
share and change all versions of a program--to make sure it remains free
software for all its users.ÂÂWe, the Free Software Foundation, use the
GNU General Public License for most of our software; it applies also to
any other work released this way by its authors.ÂÂYou can apply it to
your programs, too.

ÂÂWhen we speak of free software, we are referring to freedom, not
price.ÂÂOur General Public Licenses are designed to make sure that you
have the freedom to distribute copies of free software (and charge for
them if you wish), that you receive source code or can get it if you
want it, that you can change the software or use pieces of it in new
free programs, and that you know you can do these things.

ÂÂTo protect your rights, we need to prevent others from denying you
these rights or asking you to surrender the rights.ÂÂTherefore, you have
certain responsibilities if you distribute copies of the software, or if
you modify it: responsibilities to respect the freedom of others.

ÂÂFor example, if you distribute copies of such a program, whether
gratis or for a fee, you must pass on to the recipients the same
freedoms that you received.ÂÂYou must make sure that they, too, receive
or can get the source code.ÂÂAnd you must show them these terms so they
know their rights.

ÂÂDevelopers that use the GNU GPL protect your rights with two steps:
(1) assert copyright on the software, and (2) offer you this License
giving you legal permission to copy, distribute and/or modify it.

ÂÂFor the developers' and authors' protection, the GPL clearly explains
that there is no warranty for this free software.ÂÂFor both users' and
authors' sake, the GPL requires that modified versions be marked as
changed, so that their problems will not be attributed erroneously to
authors of previous versions.

ÂÂSome devices are designed to deny users access to install or run
modified versions of the software inside them, although the manufacturer
can do so.ÂÂThis is fundamentally incompatible with the aim of
protecting users' freedom to change the software.ÂÂThe systematic
pattern of such abuse occurs in the area of products for individuals to
use, which is precisely where it is most unacceptable.ÂÂTherefore, we
have designed this version of the GPL to prohibit the practice for those
products.ÂÂIf such problems arise substantially in other domains, we
stand ready to extend this provision to those domains in future versions
of the GPL, as needed to protect the freedom of users.

ÂÂFinally, every program is threatened constantly by software patents.
States should not allow patents to restrict development and use of
software on general-purpose computers, but in those that do, we wish to
avoid the special danger that patents applied to a free program could
make it effectively proprietary.ÂÂTo prevent this, the GPL assures that
patents cannot be used to render the program non-free.

ÂÂThe precise terms and conditions for copying, distribution and
modification follow.

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ TERMS AND CONDITIONS

ÂÂ0. Definitions.

ÂÂ"This License" refers to version 3 of the GNU General Public License.

ÂÂ"Copyright" also means copyright-like laws that apply to other kinds of
works, such as semiconductor masks.

ÂÂ"The Program" refers to any copyrightable work licensed under this
License.ÂÂEach licensee is addressed as "you".ÂÂ"Licensees" and
"recipients" may be individuals or organizations.

ÂÂTo "modify" a work means to copy from or adapt all or part of the work
in a fashion requiring copyright permission, other than the making of an
exact copy.ÂÂThe resulting work is called a "modified version" of the
earlier work or a work "based on" the earlier work.

ÂÂA "covered work" means either the unmodified Program or a work based
on the Program.

ÂÂTo "propagate" a work means to do anything with it that, without
permission, would make you directly or secondarily liable for
infringement under applicable copyright law, except executing it on a
computer or modifying a private copy.ÂÂPropagation includes copying,
distribution (with or without modification), making available to the
public, and in some countries other activities as well.

ÂÂTo "convey" a work means any kind of propagation that enables other
parties to make or receive copies.ÂÂMere interaction with a user through
a computer network, with no transfer of a copy, is not conveying.

ÂÂAn interactive user interface displays "Appropriate Legal Notices"
to the extent that it includes a convenient and prominently visible
feature that (1) displays an appropriate copyright notice, and (2)
tells the user that there is no warranty for the work (except to the
extent that warranties are provided), that licensees may convey the
work under this License, and how to view a copy of this License.ÂÂIf
the interface presents a list of user commands or options, such as a
menu, a prominent item in the list meets this criterion.

ÂÂ1. Source Code.

ÂÂThe "source code" for a work means the preferred form of the work
for making modifications to it.ÂÂ"Object code" means any non-source
form of a work.

ÂÂA "Standard Interface" means an interface that either is an official
standard defined by a recognized standards body, or, in the case of
interfaces specified for a particular programming language, one that
is widely used among developers working in that language.

ÂÂThe "System Libraries" of an executable work include anything, other
than the work as a whole, that (a) is included in the normal form of
packaging a Major Component, but which is not part of that Major
Component, and (b) serves only to enable use of the work with that
Major Component, or to implement a Standard Interface for which an
implementation is available to the public in source code form.ÂÂA
"Major Component", in this context, means a major essential component
(kernel, window system, and so on) of the specific operating system
(if any) on which the executable work runs, or a compiler used to
produce the work, or an object code interpreter used to run it.

ÂÂThe "Corresponding Source" for a work in object code form means all
the source code needed to generate, install, and (for an executable
work) run the object code and to modify the work, including scripts to
control those activities.ÂÂHowever, it does not include the work's
System Libraries, or general-purpose tools or generally available free
programs which are used unmodified in performing those activities but
which are not part of the work.ÂÂFor example, Corresponding Source
includes interface definition files associated with source files for
the work, and the source code for shared libraries and dynamically
linked subprograms that the work is specifically designed to require,
such as by intimate data communication or control flow between those
subprograms and other parts of the work.

ÂÂThe Corresponding Source need not include anything that users
can regenerate automatically from other parts of the Corresponding
Source.

ÂÂThe Corresponding Source for a work in source code form is that
same work.

ÂÂ2. Basic Permissions.

ÂÂAll rights granted under this License are granted for the term of
copyright on the Program, and are irrevocable provided the stated
conditions are met.ÂÂThis License explicitly affirms your unlimited
permission to run the unmodified Program.ÂÂThe output from running a
covered work is covered by this License only if the output, given its
content, constitutes a covered work.ÂÂThis License acknowledges your
rights of fair use or other equivalent, as provided by copyright law.

ÂÂYou may make, run and propagate covered works that you do not
convey, without conditions so long as your license otherwise remains
in force.ÂÂYou may convey covered works to others for the sole purpose
of having them make modifications exclusively for you, or provide you
with facilities for running those works, provided that you comply with
the terms of this License in conveying all material for which you do
not control copyright.ÂÂThose thus making or running the covered works
for you must do so exclusively on your behalf, under your direction
and control, on terms that prohibit them from making any copies of
your copyrighted material outside their relationship with you.

ÂÂConveying under any other circumstances is permitted solely under
the conditions stated below.ÂÂSublicensing is not allowed; section 10
makes it unnecessary.

ÂÂ3. Protecting Users' Legal Rights From Anti-Circumvention Law.

ÂÂNo covered work shall be deemed part of an effective technological
measure under any applicable law fulfilling obligations under article
11 of the WIPO copyright treaty adopted on 20 December 1996, or
similar laws prohibiting or restricting circumvention of such
measures.

ÂÂWhen you convey a covered work, you waive any legal power to forbid
circumvention of technological measures to the extent such circumvention
is effected by exercising rights under this License with respect to
the covered work, and you disclaim any intention to limit operation or
modification of the work as a means of enforcing, against the work's
users, your or third parties' legal rights to forbid circumvention of
technological measures.

ÂÂ4. Conveying Verbatim Copies.

ÂÂYou may convey verbatim copies of the Program's source code as you
receive it, in any medium, provided that you conspicuously and
appropriately publish on each copy an appropriate copyright notice;
keep intact all notices stating that this License and any
non-permissive terms added in accord with section 7 apply to the code;
keep intact all notices of the absence of any warranty; and give all
recipients a copy of this License along with the Program.

ÂÂYou may charge any price or no price for each copy that you convey,
and you may offer support or warranty protection for a fee.

ÂÂ5. Conveying Modified Source Versions.

ÂÂYou may convey a work based on the Program, or the modifications to
produce it from the Program, in the form of source code under the
terms of section 4, provided that you also meet all of these conditions:

ÂÂÂÂa) The work must carry prominent notices stating that you modified
ÂÂÂÂit, and giving a relevant date.

ÂÂÂÂb) The work must carry prominent notices stating that it is
ÂÂÂÂreleased under this License and any conditions added under section
ÂÂÂÂ7.ÂÂThis requirement modifies the requirement in section 4 to
ÂÂÂÂ"keep intact all notices".

ÂÂÂÂc) You must license the entire work, as a whole, under this
ÂÂÂÂLicense to anyone who comes into possession of a copy.ÂÂThis
ÂÂÂÂLicense will therefore apply, along with any applicable section 7
ÂÂÂÂadditional terms, to the whole of the work, and all its parts,
ÂÂÂÂregardless of how they are packaged.ÂÂThis License gives no
ÂÂÂÂpermission to license the work in any other way, but it does not
ÂÂÂÂinvalidate such permission if you have separately received it.

ÂÂÂÂd) If the work has interactive user interfaces, each must display
ÂÂÂÂAppropriate Legal Notices; however, if the Program has interactive
ÂÂÂÂinterfaces that do not display Appropriate Legal Notices, your
ÂÂÂÂwork need not make them do so.

ÂÂA compilation of a covered work with other separate and independent
works, which are not by their nature extensions of the covered work,
and which are not combined with it such as to form a larger program,
in or on a volume of a storage or distribution medium, is called an
"aggregate" if the compilation and its resulting copyright are not
used to limit the access or legal rights of the compilation's users
beyond what the individual works permit.ÂÂInclusion of a covered work
in an aggregate does not cause this License to apply to the other
parts of the aggregate.

ÂÂ6. Conveying Non-Source Forms.

ÂÂYou may convey a covered work in object code form under the terms
of sections 4 and 5, provided that you also convey the
machine-readable Corresponding Source under the terms of this License,
in one of these ways:

ÂÂÂÂa) Convey the object code in, or embodied in, a physical product
ÂÂÂÂ(including a physical distribution medium), accompanied by the
ÂÂÂÂCorresponding Source fixed on a durable physical medium
ÂÂÂÂcustomarily used for software interchange.

ÂÂÂÂb) Convey the object code in, or embodied in, a physical product
ÂÂÂÂ(including a physical distribution medium), accompanied by a
ÂÂÂÂwritten offer, valid for at least three years and valid for as
ÂÂÂÂlong as you offer spare parts or customer support for that product
ÂÂÂÂmodel, to give anyone who possesses the object code either (1) a
ÂÂÂÂcopy of the Corresponding Source for all the software in the
ÂÂÂÂproduct that is covered by this License, on a durable physical
ÂÂÂÂmedium customarily used for software interchange, for a price no
ÂÂÂÂmore than your reasonable cost of physically performing this
ÂÂÂÂconveying of source, or (2) access to copy the
ÂÂÂÂCorresponding Source from a network server at no charge.

ÂÂÂÂc) Convey individual copies of the object code with a copy of the
ÂÂÂÂwritten offer to provide the Corresponding Source.ÂÂThis
ÂÂÂÂalternative is allowed only occasionally and noncommercially, and
ÂÂÂÂonly if you received the object code with such an offer, in accord
ÂÂÂÂwith subsection 6b.

ÂÂÂÂd) Convey the object code by offering access from a designated
ÂÂÂÂplace (gratis or for a charge), and offer equivalent access to the
ÂÂÂÂCorresponding Source in the same way through the same place at no
ÂÂÂÂfurther charge.ÂÂYou need not require recipients to copy the
ÂÂÂÂCorresponding Source along with the object code.ÂÂIf the place to
ÂÂÂÂcopy the object code is a network server, the Corresponding Source
ÂÂÂÂmay be on a different server (operated by you or a third party)
ÂÂÂÂthat supports equivalent copying facilities, provided you maintain
ÂÂÂÂclear directions next to the object code saying where to find the
ÂÂÂÂCorresponding Source.ÂÂRegardless of what server hosts the
ÂÂÂÂCorresponding Source, you remain obligated to ensure that it is
ÂÂÂÂavailable for as long as needed to satisfy these requirements.

ÂÂÂÂe) Convey the object code using peer-to-peer transmission, provided
ÂÂÂÂyou inform other peers where the object code and Corresponding
ÂÂÂÂSource of the work are being offered to the general public at no
ÂÂÂÂcharge under subsection 6d.

ÂÂA separable portion of the object code, whose source code is excluded
from the Corresponding Source as a System Library, need not be
included in conveying the object code work.

ÂÂA "User Product" is either (1) a "consumer product", which means any
tangible personal property which is normally used for personal, family,
or household purposes, or (2) anything designed or sold for incorporation
into a dwelling.ÂÂIn determining whether a product is a consumer product,
doubtful cases shall be resolved in favor of coverage.ÂÂFor a particular
product received by a particular user, "normally used" refers to a
typical or common use of that class of product, regardless of the status
of the particular user or of the way in which the particular user
actually uses, or expects or is expected to use, the product.ÂÂA product
is a consumer product regardless of whether the product has substantial
commercial, industrial or non-consumer uses, unless such uses represent
the only significant mode of use of the product.

ÂÂ"Installation Information" for a User Product means any methods,
procedures, authorization keys, or other information required to install
and execute modified versions of a covered work in that User Product from
a modified version of its Corresponding Source.ÂÂThe information must
suffice to ensure that the continued functioning of the modified object
code is in no case prevented or interfered with solely because
modification has been made.

ÂÂIf you convey an object code work under this section in, or with, or
specifically for use in, a User Product, and the conveying occurs as
part of a transaction in which the right of possession and use of the
User Product is transferred to the recipient in perpetuity or for a
fixed term (regardless of how the transaction is characterized), the
Corresponding Source conveyed under this section must be accompanied
by the Installation Information.ÂÂBut this requirement does not apply
if neither you nor any third party retains the ability to install
modified object code on the User Product (for example, the work has
been installed in ROM).

ÂÂThe requirement to provide Installation Information does not include a
requirement to continue to provide support service, warranty, or updates
for a work that has been modified or installed by the recipient, or for
the User Product in which it has been modified or installed.ÂÂAccess to a
network may be denied when the modification itself materially and
adversely affects the operation of the network or violates the rules and
protocols for communication across the network.

ÂÂCorresponding Source conveyed, and Installation Information provided,
in accord with this section must be in a format that is publicly
documented (and with an implementation available to the public in
source code form), and must require no special password or key for
unpacking, reading or copying.

ÂÂ7. Additional Terms.

ÂÂ"Additional permissions" are terms that supplement the terms of this
License by making exceptions from one or more of its conditions.
Additional permissions that are applicable to the entire Program shall
be treated as though they were included in this License, to the extent
that they are valid under applicable law.ÂÂIf additional permissions
apply only to part of the Program, that part may be used separately
under those permissions, but the entire Program remains governed by
this License without regard to the additional permissions.

ÂÂWhen you convey a copy of a covered work, you may at your option
remove any additional permissions from that copy, or from any part of
it.ÂÂ(Additional permissions may be written to require their own
removal in certain cases when you modify the work.)ÂÂYou may place
additional permissions on material, added by you to a covered work,
for which you have or can give appropriate copyright permission.

ÂÂNotwithstanding any other provision of this License, for material you
add to a covered work, you may (if authorized by the copyright holders of
that material) supplement the terms of this License with terms:

ÂÂÂÂa) Disclaiming warranty or limiting liability differently from the
ÂÂÂÂterms of sections 15 and 16 of this License; or

ÂÂÂÂb) Requiring preservation of specified reasonable legal notices or
ÂÂÂÂauthor attributions in that material or in the Appropriate Legal
ÂÂÂÂNotices displayed by works containing it; or

ÂÂÂÂc) Prohibiting misrepresentation of the origin of that material, or
ÂÂÂÂrequiring that modified versions of such material be marked in
ÂÂÂÂreasonable ways as different from the original version; or

ÂÂÂÂd) Limiting the use for publicity purposes of names of licensors or
ÂÂÂÂauthors of the material; or

ÂÂÂÂe) Declining to grant rights under trademark law for use of some
ÂÂÂÂtrade names, trademarks, or service marks; or

ÂÂÂÂf) Requiring indemnification of licensors and authors of that
ÂÂÂÂmaterial by anyone who conveys the material (or modified versions of
ÂÂÂÂit) with contractual assumptions of liability to the recipient, for
ÂÂÂÂany liability that these contractual assumptions directly impose on
ÂÂÂÂthose licensors and authors.

ÂÂAll other non-permissive additional terms are considered "further
restrictions" within the meaning of section 10.ÂÂIf the Program as you
received it, or any part of it, contains a notice stating that it is
governed by this License along with a term that is a further
restriction, you may remove that term.ÂÂIf a license document contains
a further restriction but permits relicensing or conveying under this
License, you may add to a covered work material governed by the terms
of that license document, provided that the further restriction does
not survive such relicensing or conveying.

ÂÂIf you add terms to a covered work in accord with this section, you
must place, in the relevant source files, a statement of the
additional terms that apply to those files, or a notice indicating
where to find the applicable terms.

ÂÂAdditional terms, permissive or non-permissive, may be stated in the
form of a separately written license, or stated as exceptions;
the above requirements apply either way.

ÂÂ8. Termination.

ÂÂYou may not propagate or modify a covered work except as expressly
provided under this License.ÂÂAny attempt otherwise to propagate or
modify it is void, and will automatically terminate your rights under
this License (including any patent licenses granted under the third
paragraph of section 11).

ÂÂHowever, if you cease all violation of this License, then your
license from a particular copyright holder is reinstated (a)
provisionally, unless and until the copyright holder explicitly and
finally terminates your license, and (b) permanently, if the copyright
holder fails to notify you of the violation by some reasonable means
prior to 60 days after the cessation.

ÂÂMoreover, your license from a particular copyright holder is
reinstated permanently if the copyright holder notifies you of the
violation by some reasonable means, this is the first time you have
received notice of violation of this License (for any work) from that
copyright holder, and you cure the violation prior to 30 days after
your receipt of the notice.

ÂÂTermination of your rights under this section does not terminate the
licenses of parties who have received copies or rights from you under
this License.ÂÂIf your rights have been terminated and not permanently
reinstated, you do not qualify to receive new licenses for the same
material under section 10.

ÂÂ9. Acceptance Not Required for Having Copies.

ÂÂYou are not required to accept this License in order to receive or
run a copy of the Program.ÂÂAncillary propagation of a covered work
occurring solely as a consequence of using peer-to-peer transmission
to receive a copy likewise does not require acceptance.ÂÂHowever,
nothing other than this License grants you permission to propagate or
modify any covered work.ÂÂThese actions infringe copyright if you do
not accept this License.ÂÂTherefore, by modifying or propagating a
covered work, you indicate your acceptance of this License to do so.

ÂÂ10. Automatic Licensing of Downstream Recipients.

ÂÂEach time you convey a covered work, the recipient automatically
receives a license from the original licensors, to run, modify and
propagate that work, subject to this License.ÂÂYou are not responsible
for enforcing compliance by third parties with this License.

ÂÂAn "entity transaction" is a transaction transferring control of an
organization, or substantially all assets of one, or subdividing an
organization, or merging organizations.ÂÂIf propagation of a covered
work results from an entity transaction, each party to that
transaction who receives a copy of the work also receives whatever
licenses to the work the party's predecessor in interest had or could
give under the previous paragraph, plus a right to possession of the
Corresponding Source of the work from the predecessor in interest, if
the predecessor has it or can get it with reasonable efforts.

ÂÂYou may not impose any further restrictions on the exercise of the
rights granted or affirmed under this License.ÂÂFor example, you may
not impose a license fee, royalty, or other charge for exercise of
rights granted under this License, and you may not initiate litigation
(including a cross-claim or counterclaim in a lawsuit) alleging that
any patent claim is infringed by making, using, selling, offering for
sale, or importing the Program or any portion of it.

ÂÂ11. Patents.

ÂÂA "contributor" is a copyright holder who authorizes use under this
License of the Program or a work on which the Program is based.ÂÂThe
work thus licensed is called the contributor's "contributor version".

ÂÂA contributor's "essential patent claims" are all patent claims
owned or controlled by the contributor, whether already acquired or
hereafter acquired, that would be infringed by some manner, permitted
by this License, of making, using, or selling its contributor version,
but do not include claims that would be infringed only as a
consequence of further modification of the contributor version.ÂÂFor
purposes of this definition, "control" includes the right to grant
patent sublicenses in a manner consistent with the requirements of
this License.

ÂÂEach contributor grants you a non-exclusive, worldwide, royalty-free
patent license under the contributor's essential patent claims, to
make, use, sell, offer for sale, import and otherwise run, modify and
propagate the contents of its contributor version.

ÂÂIn the following three paragraphs, a "patent license" is any express
agreement or commitment, however denominated, not to enforce a patent
(such as an express permission to practice a patent or covenant not to
sue for patent infringement).ÂÂTo "grant" such a patent license to a
party means to make such an agreement or commitment not to enforce a
patent against the party.

ÂÂIf you convey a covered work, knowingly relying on a patent license,
and the Corresponding Source of the work is not available for anyone
to copy, free of charge and under the terms of this License, through a
publicly available network server or other readily accessible means,
then you must either (1) cause the Corresponding Source to be so
available, or (2) arrange to deprive yourself of the benefit of the
patent license for this particular work, or (3) arrange, in a manner
consistent with the requirements of this License, to extend the patent
license to downstream recipients.ÂÂ"Knowingly relying" means you have
actual knowledge that, but for the patent license, your conveying the
covered work in a country, or your recipient's use of the covered work
in a country, would infringe one or more identifiable patents in that
country that you have reason to believe are valid.

ÂÂIf, pursuant to or in connection with a single transaction or
arrangement, you convey, or propagate by procuring conveyance of, a
covered work, and grant a patent license to some of the parties
receiving the covered work authorizing them to use, propagate, modify
or convey a specific copy of the covered work, then the patent license
you grant is automatically extended to all recipients of the covered
work and works based on it.

ÂÂA patent license is "discriminatory" if it does not include within
the scope of its coverage, prohibits the exercise of, or is
conditioned on the non-exercise of one or more of the rights that are
specifically granted under this License.ÂÂYou may not convey a covered
work if you are a party to an arrangement with a third party that is
in the business of distributing software, under which you make payment
to the third party based on the extent of your activity of conveying
the work, and under which the third party grants, to any of the
parties who would receive the covered work from you, a discriminatory
patent license (a) in connection with copies of the covered work
conveyed by you (or copies made from those copies), or (b) primarily
for and in connection with specific products or compilations that
contain the covered work, unless you entered into that arrangement,
or that patent license was granted, prior to 28 March 2007.

ÂÂNothing in this License shall be construed as excluding or limiting
any implied license or other defenses to infringement that may
otherwise be available to you under applicable patent law.

ÂÂ12. No Surrender of Others' Freedom.

ÂÂIf conditions are imposed on you (whether by court order, agreement or
otherwise) that contradict the conditions of this License, they do not
excuse you from the conditions of this License.ÂÂIf you cannot convey a
covered work so as to satisfy simultaneously your obligations under this
License and any other pertinent obligations, then as a consequence you may
not convey it at all.ÂÂFor example, if you agree to terms that obligate you
to collect a royalty for further conveying from those to whom you convey
the Program, the only way you could satisfy both those terms and this
License would be to refrain entirely from conveying the Program.

ÂÂ13. Use with the GNU Affero General Public License.

ÂÂNotwithstanding any other provision of this License, you have
permission to link or combine any covered work with a work licensed
under version 3 of the GNU Affero General Public License into a single
combined work, and to convey the resulting work.ÂÂThe terms of this
License will continue to apply to the part which is the covered work,
but the special requirements of the GNU Affero General Public License,
section 13, concerning interaction through a network will apply to the
combination as such.

ÂÂ14. Revised Versions of this License.

ÂÂThe Free Software Foundation may publish revised and/or new versions of
the GNU General Public License from time to time.ÂÂSuch new versions will
be similar in spirit to the present version, but may differ in detail to
address new problems or concerns.

ÂÂEach version is given a distinguishing version number.ÂÂIf the
Program specifies that a certain numbered version of the GNU General
Public License "or any later version" applies to it, you have the
option of following the terms and conditions either of that numbered
version or of any later version published by the Free Software
Foundation.ÂÂIf the Program does not specify a version number of the
GNU General Public License, you may choose any version ever published
by the Free Software Foundation.

ÂÂIf the Program specifies that a proxy can decide which future
versions of the GNU General Public License can be used, that proxy's
public statement of acceptance of a version permanently authorizes you
to choose that version for the Program.

ÂÂLater license versions may give you additional or different
permissions.ÂÂHowever, no additional obligations are imposed on any
author or copyright holder as a result of your choosing to follow a
later version.

ÂÂ15. Disclaimer of Warranty.

ÂÂTHERE IS NO WARRANTY FOR THE PROGRAM, TO THE EXTENT PERMITTED BY
APPLICABLE LAW.ÂÂEXCEPT WHEN OTHERWISE STATED IN WRITING THE COPYRIGHT
HOLDERS AND/OR OTHER PARTIES PROVIDE THE PROGRAM "AS IS" WITHOUT WARRANTY
OF ANY KIND, EITHER EXPRESSED OR IMPLIED, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO,
THE IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY AND FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR
PURPOSE.ÂÂTHE ENTIRE RISK AS TO THE QUALITY AND PERFORMANCE OF THE PROGRAM
IS WITH YOU.ÂÂSHOULD THE PROGRAM PROVE DEFECTIVE, YOU ASSUME THE COST OF
ALL NECESSARY SERVICING, REPAIR OR CORRECTION.

ÂÂ16. Limitation of Liability.

ÂÂIN NO EVENT UNLESS REQUIRED BY APPLICABLE LAW OR AGREED TO IN WRITING
WILL ANY COPYRIGHT HOLDER, OR ANY OTHER PARTY WHO MODIFIES AND/OR CONVEYS
THE PROGRAM AS PERMITTED ABOVE, BE LIABLE TO YOU FOR DAMAGES, INCLUDING ANY
GENERAL, SPECIAL, INCIDENTAL OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES ARISING OUT OF THE
USE OR INABILITY TO USE THE PROGRAM (INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO LOSS OF
DATA OR DATA BEING RENDERED INACCURATE OR LOSSES SUSTAINED BY YOU OR THIRD
PARTIES OR A FAILURE OF THE PROGRAM TO OPERATE WITH ANY OTHER PROGRAMS),
EVEN IF SUCH HOLDER OR OTHER PARTY HAS BEEN ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF
SUCH DAMAGES.

ÂÂ17. Interpretation of Sections 15 and 16.

ÂÂIf the disclaimer of warranty and limitation of liability provided
above cannot be given local legal effect according to their terms,
reviewing courts shall apply local law that most closely approximates
an absolute waiver of all civil liability in connection with the
Program, unless a warranty or assumption of liability accompanies a
copy of the Program in return for a fee.

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ END OF TERMS AND CONDITIONS

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂHow to Apply These Terms to Your New Programs

ÂÂIf you develop a new program, and you want it to be of the greatest
possible use to the public, the best way to achieve this is to make it
free software which everyone can redistribute and change under these terms.

ÂÂTo do so, attach the following notices to the program.ÂÂIt is safest
to attach them to the start of each source file to most effectively
state the exclusion of warranty; and each file should have at least
the "copyright" line and a pointer to where the full notice is found.

ÂÂÂÂ<one line to give the program's name and a brief idea of what it does.>
ÂÂÂÂCopyright (C) <year>ÂÂ<name of author>

ÂÂÂÂThis program is free software: you can redistribute it and/or modify
ÂÂÂÂit under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by
ÂÂÂÂthe Free Software Foundation, either version 3 of the License, or
ÂÂÂÂ(at your option) any later version.

ÂÂÂÂThis program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,
ÂÂÂÂbut WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
ÂÂÂÂMERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.ÂÂSee the
ÂÂÂÂGNU General Public License for more details.

ÂÂÂÂYou should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License
ÂÂÂÂalong with this program.ÂÂIf not, see <http://www.gnu.org/licenses/>.

Also add information on how to contact you by electronic and paper mail.

ÂÂIf the program does terminal interaction, make it output a short
notice like this when it starts in an interactive mode:

ÂÂÂÂ<program>ÂÂCopyright (C) <year>ÂÂ<name of author>
ÂÂÂÂThis program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY; for details type `show w'.
ÂÂÂÂThis is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it
ÂÂÂÂunder certain conditions; type `show c' for details.

The hypothetical commands `show w' and `show c' should show the appropriate
parts of the General Public License.ÂÂOf course, your program's commands
might be different; for a GUI interface, you would use an "about box".

ÂÂYou should also get your employer (if you work as a programmer) or school,
if any, to sign a "copyright disclaimer" for the program, if necessary.
For more information on this, and how to apply and follow the GNU GPL, see
<http://www.gnu.org/licenses/>.

ÂÂThe GNU General Public License does not permit incorporating your program
into proprietary programs.ÂÂIf your program is a subroutine library, you
may consider it more useful to permit linking proprietary applications with
the library.ÂÂIf this is what you want to do, use the GNU Lesser General
Public License instead of this License.ÂÂBut first, please read
<http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/why-not-lgpl.html>.<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->


You can get an older version of the source (unsure of which version, but it's from Oct 28th 2010) here: <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?yt1bq41r6w7b5mm" target="_blank">http://www.mediafire.com/?yt1bq41r6w7b5mm</a>
Source of the file is from Xenon++/Taiju Yamada's page. Xenon++/Taiju Yamada didn't use GPL unless it was something derived from GPL (Like WAIO).


----------



## Rydian (Apr 30, 2011)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> As the author of Wood R4/RPG which in itself is not based on GPL code ywg has the right re-license or even remove a former license from his work.


I was completely unaware of that (obviously), where is that stated?


----------



## Bunie (Apr 30, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Said Stuff


I was playing RPGCraft and it gave me the idea,
we need to tempt him with our penis.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 30, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He did not distribute the MIT/AceKard license with his work.
That would most likely also mean he had no right to GPL the work.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 30, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But they are still the very same code and yet everyone is upset when someone closes off one of their versions of this same source. Again if you are going to complain about him closing off his source, complain to them to open their source, since they are all based off the same source.

But why are we still going on about this, why can't you guys just leave it alone already and just be happy with what we got?


----------



## Rydian (Apr 30, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Again if you are going to complain about him closing off his source, complain to them to open their source, since they are all based off the same source.


*The others are not under a license that requires the source to be open.*

This is not personal attack shit, this is not kiddie shit.
These are legally-binding licensing terms, if you don't understand that then stay out of it.
The fact that it's all legally official and shit is the only reason I really give a damn.
If Wood wasn't GPL'd I wouldn't be doing this shit.


----------



## z.g (Apr 30, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> You never said that before.here.
> QUOTEThe notices about the GPL are gone, but the GPL states that derivatives must all be GPL'd, and earlier Wood versions were clearly GPL'd, so the current versions must be, too.


all derivatives from other people. developer itself can do with his sources everything.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 30, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, but I still will not change my standing on this topic.


----------



## The Pi (Apr 30, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> You can get an older version of the source (unsure of which version, but it's from Oct 28th 2010) here: http://www.mediafire.com/?yt1bq41r6w7b5mm
> Source of the file is from Xenon++/Taiju Yamada's page. Xenon++/Taiju Yamada didn't use GPL unless it was something derived from GPL (Like WAIO).


Version 1.15 going by the dates.
--------------------

Cheers for the update YWG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(will not get involved with the war going on, but Rydian is right people)


----------



## Rydian (Apr 30, 2011)

z.g said:
			
		

> all derivatives from other people. developer itself can do with his sources everything.The author himself ignoring the terms of the GPL is a separate concept from removing the GPL from something as it pertains to other people.  YWG has given no indication that it's no longer GPL'd, and I have e-mailed about 4-5 messages back and forth with him where he is using the temrs of the GPL itself to defend him (which would not make sense if the GPL did not apply to this work).
> 
> My concern (*for like the 8 millionth fucking time*) is if GBAtemp hosting it is a GPL violation.
> 
> QUOTE(A Gay Little Catboy @ Apr 30 2011, 05:49 PM) I know, but I still will not change my standing on this topic.


That's because you don't understand what's going on, I edited my previous post to state that.


----------



## Bunie (Apr 30, 2011)

So then.. Why don't we talk about somthing else. Like... Candy. Anyone tried the Sour Patch Easter Eggs? Yummeh.


----------



## z.g (Apr 30, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> This is not personal attack shit


it is. i have proof. here and here is my complains about *real* gpl violation. you post in this topic, so you read this. and there is no any reaction from you. so this attack is personal.


----------



## Bunie (Apr 30, 2011)

z.g said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We arent talking about wood derivatives. >->
I'm not exactly understanding Rydians Point, but i know he's not talking about what people do with it, he's talking about the legality of it.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 30, 2011)

z.g said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, so you're saying this is a personal attack because other things have been violations without being touched?  If you believe there's other violations happening on the site, contact a staff member with proof like you posted and ask for it to be removed.  Nothing else came of your post so I assumed somebody else was handing it, and then forgot because frankly I didn't pay any attention to that cart.

*As it is the staff doesn't seem to want to remove violations like this, and that's the reason this stuff is still here, and that's what I'm arguing against.*

This should be a SIMPLE ISSUE because GPL binaries are being distributed without the source, but everybody's trying to deflect as much shit as they can so Wood can stay.

As things stand now (Wood appears to be still under the GPL), if the sources are available, Wood can stay.  If they are not it should be removed.

*And yes, this goes for ports of it as well.*


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 30, 2011)

z.g said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was not a personal attack.
If someone made an actual personal attack against you, based on how big of a deal you're making over what Rydian said, you'd be in the corner crying your little eyes out.


----------



## z.g (Apr 30, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> This should be a SIMPLE ISSUE because GPL binaries are being distributed without the sourcewhere? this is not gpl binaries.
> QUOTEStrictly speaking, the GPL is a license from the developer for others to use, distribute and change the program.


in case then somebody get wood souces and compile it and share at filetrip there is gpl violation. if this was true you was a right. but in our case there is only one person — ywg. to violate gpl we need at least two persons. but ywg only one. this is main thing that you can't (or dont want) understand. any license regulate things between two sides. but we have only one side. so no place for gpl in this situation.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm done saying the same shit 80 times, I'm just going to drop it until the staff comes to a decision.


----------



## Snailface (Apr 30, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I'm done saying the same shit 80 times, I'm just going to drop it until the staff comes to a decision.


The best post of this entire thread. I am relieved.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 30, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering I've got YWG via e-mail *asking me who's paying me to do this* it's obvious that people don't want to be diplomatic about this, so I'm just going to discuss with staff what to do since nobody else wants to cooperate.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 30, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sigh.

I'm getting pretty tired of it myself.

I would want to tell him off for saying that though.


----------



## qwertymodo (Apr 30, 2011)

For everybody who wants to keep arguing this back and forth, you need to understand the entire chain of licenses involved, from the very beginning, in order to understand how this whole thing works.

First of all, the ORIGINAL DEVELOPER of a particular software is not bound by the license which they place on their own software.  However, in order to understand who that is in a particular instance you have to know what that software may have derived from previously.

First of all, you have the Acekard RPG source.  This was used as the base code source for many firmwares, both open and closed.  The MIT license under which they were released allows any other person to modify, redistribute, and even relicense derivative works as long as they include a copy of the MIT license.  Technically, any flash cart firmware based on the RPG source which doesn't include a copy of that license is violating it, but that's beside the point.

At this point, you have derivative firmwares which use the RPG source.  The authors of these firmwares are required to submit to the MIT license, but are then allowed to modify the RPG source and relicense the derivative work in any way they like, including closed-source, commercial applications.  In the case of WoodR4, YWG decided to license it under the GPL, requiring any derivatives created by ANY OTHER AUTHOR to conform to the GPL.  If you want to use the original MIT license then you can still derive from the original RPG source, but cannot use any components from Wood unless you conform to the GPL.

YWG, as the author of Wood, has the option of relicensing his own software at any time.  He cannot relicense the older versions which have already been released under the GPL, but he can change the license for any new versions, because he is the copyright owner.  By removing sources to the versions prior to relicensing, YWG violates the GPL, but that is also beside the point.

Now what is currently unclear is whether YWG has actually relicensed Wood as closed-source or whether he is simply ignoring his own license.  He is well within his rights to do either, but if the latter is the case, then that is a rather hypocritical move considering that license violations were his primary reason for removing the source in the first place.  It is this final question which Rydian is concerned with.  If Wood has been relicensed as closed-source, then there is no issue for GBATemp.  If, however, Wood is still licensed as GPL and YWG is simply releasing it in violation of his own license, then although YWG can do whatever he wants, GBATemp cannot host the binary releases without also hosting the source, even if it is impossible to obtain those sources.  This catch-22 situation is the reason Rydian is trying to determine if Wood has in-fact been relicensed.

The fact is, YWG can do whatever he wants (although he should be including the MIT license with his Wood releases), but GBATemp cannot.  Whine all you want, that won't get you the source.  I too am disappointed at this move, since it means I can't continue my EZFlash 3in1 v2/v3 patch, but it's out of my hands, and it's out of yours too.  Rydian, I hope you get an answer soon


----------



## twiztidsinz (May 1, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sublicense means to continue the grant of a license. For example:
Tom Smith writes an application and releases it under the MIT license listed above.
John Doe takes that code and modifies, updates and improves it. The MIT license grants him license to do so.
Jim Shorts can now take John Does code and modify it since he is sublicensed to do so (John Doe being the Licensee, Jim Shorts being the Sublicensee).
And I believe that this would continue for as many hands as it passed through so long as it follows the conditions of the MIT license.


----------



## Nujui (May 1, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## gamefan5 (May 1, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can we cooperate? I want to help but I don't see how much use I could be in this whole matter.


----------



## Nujui (May 1, 2011)

gamefan5 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just try and be diplomatic about this.


----------



## gamefan5 (May 1, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will try.


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Yep... There went ALL respect for YWG I had.He's not a native english speaker from what I know, so it could very well be a saying along the lines of a strong "Why are you doing this?"
> 
> It's easy to see why he'd be upset that now suddenly people seem to care, but I have been asking questions about this for weeks and I didn't get an answer until the first post of this thread (YWG's quote about the sources), which is when I decided to actually e-mail him.
> 
> QUOTE(gamefan5 @ Apr 30 2011, 07:30 PM) How can we cooperate? I want to help but I don't see how much use I could be in this whole matter.


I didn't mean people like you who aren't involved in the matter, and I'm sorry for making such a big mess about it publicly, but _sometimes shit just doesn't get done until you make a scene, 'ya know_?


----------



## Snailface (May 1, 2011)

Could this be what has to be done to make Wood releases legit on this site again? (if they weren't legit in the first place)



Spoiler


















It's funny to think about,  but could it work? 
I think it'd be hypocritical to say otherwise because we handle other CR'ed code that way.


----------



## qwertymodo (May 1, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Uh... no?
> You cannot relicense any works since that would defeat the purpose of the license they were released under because you could then "relicense" it as whatever you want, including a closed source license.
> 
> http://www.opensource.org/licenses/mit-license.php



My mistake... I was thinking of the BSD license, not the MIT license.  BSD is not copyleft.  Feel free to carry on useless whining.


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Could this be what has to be done to make Wood releases legit on this site again? (if they weren't legit in the first place)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the sort of thing I was talking about earlier, where we discuss it but can't host it.
http://gbatemp.net/t280593-battle-kid-fortress-of-peril

Obviously that's not much fun for people involved, which is why I started off by trying to get YWG to give source so we could avoid this crap.


----------



## twiztidsinz (May 1, 2011)

qwertymodo said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No license will *EVER* give another person the power to change the license type.


I do believe that certain GPL versions allows you to change to other GPL versions, but that's hardly the same thing.


----------



## mrp73 (May 1, 2011)

Remember way back when Wood 1.29 came out and a bunch of people stirred the pot to the point that YWG decided it wasn't worth his time and stopped taking the time from his personal life to benefit everyone so he stopped updating it.  Damn that was a great ride up till that day.  

In a COMPLETELY UNRELATED story : I remember this vending machine in the mall when I was a kid that kept spitting out candy because the 25 cent slot was broken and it just kept turning.  I loved that.  Then some kids started fighting about it and causing a stir.  The mall security dude heard it and figured out what was going on and took the vending machine away.  That sucked. :-)


----------



## twiztidsinz (May 1, 2011)

mrp73 said:
			
		

> Remember way back when Wood 1.29 came out and a bunch of people stirred the pot to the point that YWG decided it wasn't worth his time and stopped taking the time from his personal life to benefit everyone so he stopped updating it.  Damn that was a great ride up till that day.
> 
> In a COMPLETELY UNRELATED story : I remember this vending machine in the mall when I was a kid that kept spitting out candy because the 25 cent slot was broken and it just kept turning.  I loved that.  Then some kids started fighting about it and causing a stir.  The mall security dude heard it and figured out what was going on and took the vending machine away.  That sucked. :-)


Remember that time when some schmuck came along with a stupid, unrelated story just to stir the shit pot?


----------



## Snailface (May 1, 2011)

mrp73 said:
			
		

> Remember way back when Wood 1.29 came out and a bunch of people stirred the pot to the point that YWG decided it wasn't worth his time and stopped taking the time from his personal life to benefit everyone so he stopped updating it.  Damn that was a great ride up till that day.
> 
> In a COMPLETELY UNRELATED story : I remember this vending machine in the mall when I was a kid that kept spitting out candy because the 25 cent slot was broken and it just kept turning.  I loved that.  Then some kids started fighting about it and causing a stir.  The mall security dude heard it and figured out what was going on and took the vending machine away.  That sucked. :-)


Yeah, the more I think about it, the real important issue created here isn't that the GPL license may have been violated or not, it's that the ywg has become  angry. That's a very concerning scene development. 

Maybe we should redirect our focus on making sure the ywg has our appreciation and that most of us want him to continue Wood, GPL or not. I've been thinking about creating a ywg appreciation thread but I'm not sure how to go about it. Maybe tomorrow I'll do it if somebody doesn't ninja me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I hope someone does, because I'm lazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2011)

Ya'll are just gonna' have to forgive me for *having some fucking morals and attempting to follow the law as far as the site is concerned*.


----------



## Snailface (May 1, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Ya'll are just gonna' have to forgive me for *having some fucking morals and attempting to follow the law as far as the site is concerned*.


I'm not mad at you Rydian -- there's nothing wrong about dissenting from majority opinion. I just don't want the ywg to mistakenly think that the community has turned on him. Nothing against you or anyone else.


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, this was aimed at that other poster, who seemed to be mad at me for doing my damned job as Mag staff, making sure that posted news and files are okay.


----------



## Dr.Aqua (May 1, 2011)

Still haven't seen much comment from YWG himself.


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2011)

Dr.Aqua said:
			
		

> Still haven't seen much comment from YWG himself.


He has given no indication of license change (in fact his responses indicate it's still GPL'd as he refers to the terms more than once), and he refuses to give the source.

If he's authorized to change the license (I'm not sure on this part as it seems to go against the GPL's original intentions) he could just label the next version as closed-source, _but that wouldn't cover the previous versions (including this one) which appear to be GPL'd_ and have no source available.


----------



## RoMee (May 1, 2011)

so what happens if YWG decides to quit because of all this?


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> so what happens if YWG decides to quit because of all this?


Then all the hypocrites will hate me, I assume.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 1, 2011)

Thread temporarily closed. 

Please do not try and continue this discussion elsewhere.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 1, 2011)

Thread re-opened.

Costello is satisfied that we are fine, and is in contact with ywg about the issues raised. 

No more discussions about the GPL issues are welcome here, or anywhere else. And if I see any posts on that subject I will personally trash them, regardless of who made them.


----------



## Kiekoes (May 1, 2011)

For some reason Wood 1.29 freezes after a couple of seconds... Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2011)

Kiekoes said:
			
		

> For some reason Wood 1.29 freezes after a couple of seconds... Any help is appreciated.


General troubleshooting steps like backing up and formatting, trying a fresh version of the firmware?


----------



## Kiekoes (May 1, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> General troubleshooting steps like backing up and formatting, trying a fresh version of the firmware?


Will do! Thanks!


----------



## kineticUk (May 1, 2011)

Kiekoes said:
			
		

> For some reason Wood 1.29 freezes after a couple of seconds... Any help is appreciated.


ywg knows as the issues reported in the bug thread but its limited to the version for r4igold released by said team not wood.
Its related to the r4ids.cn version so if you can, it would be best to contact their team directly.
I have exactly the same issue since 1.29 and have gone back to 1.28 for the time being until I can email the team.
Its nothing to do with mSD card i don't think, too many ppl reporting it since 1.29. r4ids.cn team can be contacted through their site.


----------



## Snailface (May 1, 2011)

There's a bunch of problems with R4iGold (R4iDS) 1.29. The ywg has said to contact the team so I did. Hopefully they respond.


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2011)

It's freezing on my sample of the R4i Gold, too.


----------



## twiztidsinz (May 1, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Thread re-opened.
> 
> Costello is satisfied that we are fine, and is in contact with ywg about the issues raised.
> 
> No more discussions about the GPL issues are welcome here, or anywhere else. And if I see any posts on that subject I will personally trash them, regardless of who made them.


Ah yes... the tried and true solution to ALL problems: IGNORE IT AND LET NO ONE SPEAK OF IT AGAIN!


"p1ngpong 	Warned on Today, 03:02 PM
Added to warn level 	Know when not to post"
Bullshit. I said NOTHING about the GPL.


----------



## tranfeer (May 2, 2011)

WOODR4_R4ids_gold_V1.29b is available now.
Just download it here:
1.Access http://www.r4idsn.com/download.asp
2.Choose Wood R4 V1.29b For R4ids Gold and download it 

It solves the problem of being hung when scrowing the menu.
If you have any questions with this kernel, please send mails to [email protected]


----------



## qwertymodo (May 2, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> My mistake... I was thinking of the BSD license, not the MIT license.  BSD is not copyleft.  Feel free to carry on useless whining.
> 
> Still wrong.
> 
> ...



Wrong.  Take the LGPL for instance.  You link to an LGPL-licensed library, you can license the final product however you want, including closed-source and even commercial.  It's only if you modify the LGPL code itself that you have to release the source FOR THE MODIFIED LGPL CODE, BUT NOT NECESSARILY FOR THE ENTIRE PRODUCT.  The final product can still be closed source, only the modifications to the original LGPL code must be released.  That's the entire point of LGPL vs traditional GPL.

EDIT: I hadn't read all the way through the last few pages, so I didn't see the mods say to stop discussing the licensing.  I'm going to leave this post unless the mods take it down but I'm done arguing.  It's not doing any good.  Thank you Rydian for trying to stay on the up and up about this.  The rest of you... QQMOAR...


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 2, 2011)

You do realize p1ng said to drop the subject, right? You should go ahead and delete your post before a mod has to.

On topic: I need to go ahead and update the firmware on my R4. It's been on 1.27 for awhile now since my brother has only been playing older titles.


----------



## ShadowtearX (May 14, 2011)

Why's there a *'Wood R4 for R4iDS Gold v1.29b'*.
Was there an version 1.29 or a before it or something?


----------



## redact (May 14, 2011)

CoolKill3r said:
			
		

> Why's there a *'Wood R4 for R4iDS Gold v1.29b'*.
> Was there an version 1.29 or a before it or something?


i'd assume that wood r4i gold 1.29 had the hanging bug mentioned and 1.29b fixes that bug..


----------



## naved.islam14 (May 14, 2011)

I never noticed the WoodR4 version is already 1.29, I was still thinking WoodR4 was on 1.11.


----------



## ShadowtearX (May 19, 2011)

*Update:*
New loaders added:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Wood R4 (.NDS) v1.29
> Wood R4iDSN (.NDS) v1.29
> Wood R4iDS Gold (.NDS) v1.29


_*Download them here:* www.gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=269241_


----------

